# Fungus?or...



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

I have 4 reds in a 55, got one of the reds in a 10 gallon hospital tank now since he looked the weakest.. I didn't want them to eat him, you know the weakest goes first to canabilism.
I recently added aquarium salt, they seem to be healing! They had eye Clout but not anymore. 
Wondering if anyone could help identify the disease?

As you can see looks like a black patch on mouth.. Thinking mouth fungus?


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

#2


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

*BUMP* Please I need help identifying the disease ASAP!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It's not fungus. Looks like a bruise...


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

DonH said:


> It's not fungus. Looks like a bruise...


 Good to hear

The bruise might be there because they get spooked sometimes and ram their chin in the glass.


----------

